# Applet Security Problem



## Guest (15. Apr 2008)

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission ....

Ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung beim lesen einer Datei. Ich habe die Signier bat (FAQ) drüber laufen lass und muss bei starten auch dieses fenster bestätigen.

Trotzdem bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung, die es verhindert dateien zu lesen und zu schreiben... wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2008)

Ich benutze Tomcat 6, sollte das wichtig sein. 

Hier der ganze Trace


Java Plug-in 1.6.0_05
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0_05 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\kirchner


----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsole löschen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
p:   Proxy-Konfiguration neu laden
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------

java.security.PrivilegedActionException: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.plugin.liveconnect.SecureInvocation$2.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.plugin.liveconnect.SecureInvocation.CallMethod(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.javascript.JSInvoke.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor7.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.javascript.JSClassLoader.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.liveconnect.PrivilegedCallMethodAction.run(Unknown Source)
	... 4 more
Caused by: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission C:\testdata\ComponentExecutionReport.txt read)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkRead(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileReader.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at fill.addLink(fill.java:57)
	... 14 more


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2008)

was sehr seltsam ist, ist dass es grundlegend funktioniert. Also ich habe im Code einen Button definiert und diesem feste Dateien zugewiesen. Wenn ich im Applet dann den Button drücke funktionierts. 

Aber die übergabe via JavaScript endet im genannten Fehler Appletname.methode(array)


Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Guest (16. Apr 2008)

keiner eine Lösung? Wäre mir sehr wichtig!


----------

